

Will mobile developers survive 2012 or will the web finally take over? - perssontm
http://text.krona.tm/

======
Trickierstinky
Great article!

I personally think web apps will soon take over (this may be bias as I'm a web
developer), but as mentioned above it easier to develop in HTML5...yes there
stuff we can't do that native apps can but only a matter of time till we can I
suspect.

As for Apple I could see them push a web app store where they still check the
code before they get placed in the store.

The Only thing I'm not sure about is how will Paid apps work? I guess this
model would need to change!

